

From Anxieties to Actionable and Measurable 2014 Resolutions - randomdrake
http://randomdrake.com/2014/01/02/destroying-personal-anxiety-from-anxieties-to-actionable-and-measurable-2014-resolutions/

======
gwb3
nice, well-organized and thought-out post :)

